# it isn't algae I think.. but what is it?



## Exie (Jan 23, 2012)

I woke up this morning to find this stuff all over the bottom 1/3rd of my fish tank's glass. They're very tiny mostly white blobs, somewhat tear drop shaped, and flow erratically with the water.

I threw in some google searches but haven't found these.










Also, there is this... stuff... growing on my micro sword grass. It might be the same thing, but larger blobs. It's starting to spread to one of the bamboo shoots in my tank as well.


----------



## Myrr (Jan 13, 2012)

Do you have any live bearing snails?


----------



## Exie (Jan 23, 2012)

I do not, and I do not believe they have ever been in this tank.


----------



## endgin28 (Feb 9, 2010)

What mess! What are the specs of things? (light, filtration, stock, ferts, CO2, etc.) Any big changes recently? (introductions, deaths, filter "cleans", etc.) Are the blobs ambulatory? More info would help.


----------



## Exie (Jan 23, 2012)

Well, they're all gone now. My pleco was introduced to the tank this morning and went to TOWN on the front glass.

massive change. The tank was just purchased en masse and relocated. Only about 10% of the original water remained when we set it up here. Also, 100% new filter media.


----------

